# Studio engineering in the late 1960s/early 70s. An autobiography.



## Cyberic (Aug 28, 2021)

For those who are interested. These recollections of my time as a UK recording engineer look back on an era when capture of a performance and a good sound were paramount. They could only be achieved using ‘ears’ and ingenuity supported by minimal technology unassisted by computers, sequencers or plug-ins, none of which existed in studios at the time.

Kindle edition available on most Amazon sites worldwide, including:

UK

https://amzn.to/3eIxVK1

Germany

https://amzn.to/38iFPXJ (https://amzn.to/38iFPX)

USA

https://amzn.to/3aTQhqc

Canada

https://amzn.to/3eal3x8

Australia

https://amzn.to/3Dlaulr

Japan

https://amzn.to/3Bmt1fx


----------



## ptram (Aug 28, 2021)

Thank you for the book and the gift!

Paolo


----------



## darkogav (Aug 28, 2021)

this is really cool. i just added to my kindle.

just curious.. did you work on the Odessa record? Quite interesting song structures on there.


----------



## Cyberic (Aug 28, 2021)

Thanks.

Odessa had just been released when I came into the business. The engineer who first trained me at Recorded Sound Studios was Philip Wade who co-engineered Odessa at IBC Studios, London.

Agree about the song structures.


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 25, 2021)

I read the book a while ago and really enjoyed it. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Cyberic (Nov 25, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback Michel, much appreciated.


----------

